
Find Your Color Scheme - scottkduncan
http://colourco.de/
======
weisser
Nice. It's a similar interface to what hailpixel (Devin Hunt) built:

<http://color.hailpixel.com/>

~~~
prezjordan
Do either of these "intelligently" pick colors? Just playing around with them,
it seems I can't make anything ugly.

~~~
mey
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_scheme#On_the_color_wheel>

Part of color theory.

------
cousin_it
I'd be mildly interested in seeing a slightly different kind of tool:
generating color schemes for sci-fi illustrations. Bear with me here:

If you look at this gallery, for example: <http://www.thomlab.com/gallery.htm>
, you'll see that many of the paintings follow the same way of picking
emotionally appealing colors. Firstly, there's a really dark foreground color
used for some objects that are extremely close by, at the edges of the frame,
like a "door jamb" to guide the viewer inside. Then there's a lighter color
for the midground (is that a word?) and a still lighter one for the distant
background, like the sky, to hint that the pictured world is huge. Can we get
a tool that generates triples of colors suitable for this?

------
ChuckMcM
This was very cool, but it needs a simple change, it needs a way of changing
the text color independently of the background color. Perhaps holding the
mouse button would be text color preferred and not holding it would be
background preferred or something.

That said, I would love a page that had some ipso-lorem type code C, Perl, js,
C++, Java, Etc where each click would change the 'type' of element (keyword,
comment, etc) and you could mouse around to set the color. Then right click
and download the vim color scheme.

~~~
pzaich
i would love to see this applied in a sort of CSS zen garden way where a
simple layout's color scheme is updated continuously based off of moving your
mouse around.

~~~
lloeki
I would love for it to stay as simple and barebones as it is and not accrete
crufty features such as applying the color theme to vacuous stuff like a
generic layout on generic text/code, that is not representative of where I
will use it anyway, and it won't know which color I'll use for what.

    
    
        fswatch ~/Downloads "mv ~/Downloads/colorscheme.less /somewhere/else/with/assets && firefox -remote \"openURL(127.0.0.1:3000/whatever, new-tab)\""
    

Bam. My layout, my content.

[0]: <https://github.com/alandipert/fswatch.git>

[1]: replace fswatch with inotifywait on linux

[2]: I actually use shell-wrapped AppleScript to remote control Chrome from
the command line.

[3]: also rb-inotify, rb-fsevent, rb-fchange gems (the last one is for
Windows)

------
polymathist
At first, I was a little bit thrown off by the mechanic of changing the color
by moving your mouse. But then I realized its brilliance: it lets you compare
different color schemes ridiculously fast. Very handy.

A bit of feedback: it seems that there is only two dimensions of changing the
base color, corresponding with the two dimensions in which you can move your
mouse. I can also see by the text overlay that saturation is locked in at 50%.
It'd be nice if we had control over saturation. Maybe with a slider?

~~~
qbrass
In the code mode, you can change the saturation with the mousewheel. For some
reason, it changes the lightness in scheme mode. I'm not sure if it's
intentional or a bug.

------
dombili
This is AWESOME. My personal website looks like this[1] and I've wasted insane
amount of time to get the color scheme right. I still think it's terrible, but
I went with the scheme I was most comfortable with. This website will help me
a lot to decide (plus it has 5 different palettes/stripes, just like my
website) on the perfect color scheme. Thank you so much for your work
(assuming OP is the creator of the website).

[1]<http://cl.ly/image/1C413p040J0R>

------
jimhefferon
Nobody has mentioned it yet, so I'll mention <https://kuler.adobe.com/> .

I am completely unable to coordinate colors. And algorithms (``on the color
wheel take 12 o'clock, and 5 and 7'') are very limited. What I find useful is
a site where people who are into this kind of thing contribute their work and
I use it, with grateful acknowledgement.

~~~
UniZero
Kuler is best used inside Photoshop and Illustrator. To those who don't know,
it's natively supported (see: Window->Extensions->Kuler).

<http://www.colourlovers.com/> is another good one, though somewhat bloated.

------
AYBABTME
rgb(#, #, #) shows up twice per box. For instance:

    
    
       #c65e54
       rgb(198, 94, 84)       // RGB here
       hsl(5, 50%, 55%)
       hcl(32, 48%, 53%)
       rgb(198, 94, 84)       // and here again

------
hnriot
I wish it worked on the iPad. I tried it and couldn't figure out how to use it
until I read the comments here about using a mouse. Sounds like it would be
easy enough to catch the touch events instead of the mouse.

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
As much as I'd like it to work on my iPad too, I still just view it as a toy
and not something that can be productive.

------
axefrog
Really cool. What would make it perfect is if you could go back and tweak
colours you've already added. Bookmarked in any case. Consider my suggestion a
feature request!

------
UniZero
Here's something I made for fun a while back:
<http://codepen.io/uniZero/pen/JueoL> . It generates a color scheme using SCSS
& Compass so you can see the changes on your site more immediately. It's
really noob and basic, but it makes you realize how much more convenient using
SCSS to handle color schemes is. Just play with the $magic-color variable to
see new color schemes.

------
calinet6
This is great!

You should remove the shadows, or provide an option to turn them off perhaps.
It might give a better view of how the colors play with each other.

~~~
eropple
It's funny, I was just thinking that I really like them--so many sites use
drop shadows that they provide some information as to how those would look.

------
kybernetyk
That's really cool for 'artistically impaired' people, too. I couldn't find
even two matching colors if my life depended on it.

~~~
mojuba
Less saturated ("pastel") colors match a lot easier. At some level of
saturation any combination matches just fine. Try it yourself ;)

------
_smaugh
this is very nice, impressive at first glance, and very useful when studied
some more. here a few more useful sources for designers, front-end developers,
illustrators and learners

<http://colorschemedesigner.com/#>

<http://labs.tineye.com/multicolr>

------
justin66
This is supercool.

Here's a question: I'd love to take my print copy of Albers' color theory
stuff and record some of the color codes, maybe just by eyeballing the screen
and then the page. What's a good way to calibrate my monitor so what I'm
seeing is close to universally "correct"?

~~~
micampe
You need one of these <http://spyder.datacolor.com/display-calibration/>

------
TaminoMartinius
thanks for the feedback. many of the bugs I had not noticed before

~~~
subpixel
Is it possible to start with a single color and get a suggested color theme?
If not, please consider that a suggestion. I often spot a color I love from
someplace else and then struggle to select complementary colors around it.

~~~
TaminoMartinius
I have a tool written mainly for myself cause i'll hate adobe kuler for using
flash and wasting a lot of screen-space. I will continue to improve this tool,
and push it on github or bitbucket, so then everyone can view and improve the
code. Bug Tracker/Feature requests: <http://dev.zaku.eu/colourco.de/issues>

------
ryanmarsh
I would love one of these built around mood or word association. There's a
million combinations that look fine to me but how do I know if they are right
for my customer?

EDIT: Spelling

~~~
daltonlp
<http://www.colr.org> tries to do exactly that.

Try searching for "autumn" or "forest" or "shrimp"

------
azzameyt
Looks like you forgot to buy the American spelling. Got your back bro.

<http://colorco.de/>

------
domdib
<http://colorizer.org/> is another nice tool in this area.

------
jdkanani
That's awesome! I always get confused about my color scheme. Going to use this
for my every project.

------
flipside
Awesome. That said, it'd be even better with a small color key you could
toggle on the top right.

------
bbatchelder
This is great. I see myself spending hours here in the future.

------
kamakazizuru
thats awesome ! how did you calculate teh colors for the text so that they
remain visible?

------
lmirosevic
This is great. Thanks!

------
zapt02
Cool!

------
seivan
Thanks!

